# Riding on Exmoor



## burtie (5 March 2016)

I'm on holiday near Exmoor this summer and wonder if anyone can recommend somewhere that does longer rides for experienced riders but also does shorter rides for Novices?


----------



## Haniki (5 March 2016)

http://www.westansteyridingstables.co.uk/


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 March 2016)

My daughter has been riding on Exmoor today,  I'll ask her where she went, it looks fabulous,

Ets.  Looking at her photos and those on the above link I think its the same place.


----------



## burtie (7 March 2016)

Ok thanks, that one is quite a way from where we are staying but I'll make enquires! Any others?


----------



## *Whinney* (15 March 2016)

I've had a couple of hacks here over the years, not since 2012 though but was happy with the horses and the rides.

http://www.burrowhayes.co.uk/riding.htm


----------

